# Bark Busters



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball and Charlie's barking is driving me nuts! I did buy the Pet Agree blue thing - that doesn't seem to be working anymore! They will bark at any moving thing outside. We, of course, do not have a trainer in the Great White North, but there are trainers in the Mpls/St Paul area, I wonder how much it would be to have them come up here? I digress, what has been your experience with these trainers? Is it worth the money?

Thank you in advance!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The blue Pet Agree didn't work for us either, but I think we are really in the minority as I heard many great reviews about it.

Good luck, please let me know if you find a magic cure!! lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I highly recommend Bark Busters. She not only showed me how to curb certain behaviors (including barking) but also showed me how to read signs from Bonnie. Two 1-1/2 hour sessions were $350. I don't know if the prices vary geographically - it's not unusual for things to be more expensive here in NY. And, they have other training plans. One was $500 but it was a lifetime plan, you could call them anytime for the life of your dog.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I know this sounds silly, but have you tried a watergun? Lacey was just horrible at barking about a month ago. She could finally go outside and spend some time. She knows the neighbors but as soon as she saw them she would just start barking at them like a crazy dog. She hadn't seen them all winter. Thank goodness my neighbors all know and love her. I purchased all them waterguns and gave to them. They thought I was crazy but I told them that if she went running at them barking please squirt her. It worked, she no longer barks at them and she does go to them but she is now a friendly little dog. All of my neighbors thought I was just crazy but it was just driving me crazy with her barking. I even have some laying around the house and if she starts barking and I tell her to stop and she doesn't all I have to do is show her the watergun and she stops. I tell her thank you and what a good little dog she is. 

Don't know if this will help or not, but it did with me. I have also found that the busier I keep Lacey the better behaved she is. I like to keep her in classes and this seems to help her a lot. She looks at me for directions and seems to be much more calm. She is a little dog that likes to learn new things, seems to be better for her mental health and outlook. I know, sounds crazy but it does seem to work.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I highly recommend Bark Busters. She not only showed me how to curb certain behaviors (including barking) but also showed me how to read signs from Bonnie. Two 1-1/2 hour sessions were $350. I don't know if the prices vary geographically - it's not unusual for things to be more expensive here in NY. And, they have other training plans. One was $500 but it was a lifetime plan, you could call them anytime for the life of your dog.[/B]


 

Thank you for telling us about your time with Bark Busters. I met a trainer that works for them just this past week and he sure was very nice and knew a lot about dogs, it seemed to me.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Snowball and Charlie's barking is driving me nuts! I did buy the Pet Agree blue thing - that doesn't seem to be working anymore! They will bark at any moving thing outside. We, of course, do not have a trainer in the Great White North, but there are trainers in the Mpls/St Paul area, I wonder how much it would be to have them come up here? I digress, what has been your experience with these trainers? Is it worth the money?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> ...


Can everyone who has used Pet Agree explain the reaction of your dogs when it did work? I got about a week ago and haven't used it too often. But when I have, I didn't like the way Toto and Tuffy reacted to it. They almost looked like it inflicted physical pain. They stopped barking but they cowered, I don't know how else to describe it. I know the literature says that it works by emiting a sound that only dogs can usually hear but do you think they are getting some kind of shock from it? The brochure also said not to point it at a person.....I wonder why if it only emits a sound???


----------

